# Guess What Secede the Rockets Be in the West and Win a Prize!



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, what will they be? 

Oh and I am not telling what the surprise is...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

6th Seed


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

5th seed.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

3rd


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

4th.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

7th


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going 6th.


----------

